# Looking for a Snap Dragon spray skirt...lost on Poudre



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

On Friday, I borrowed a Snap Dragon and lost it somewhere. I honestly don't know where, but somewhere between stevens gulcth and Pineview falls.

If you have any idea about this thing please call me at 303-517-2621

Thanks!


----------



## ryguy (Jan 19, 2005)

That takes talent.. I've lost my ear plugs, some boat foam, and nearly my helmet once on the river. But to loose your spray skirt on the river, that takes some magic.


----------

